# جميع اللهجات : حبّ (على)ـ



## Bakr

هل هذا التعبير موجود في اللهجات العربية : "حبّ (على)" بمعنى "يبوس" أي يقبل، سبق لي أن سمعته في نطاق ضيق بالمغرب..وسبب طرح السؤال هو هذا السياق :ـ 
في برنامج "القاهرة اليوم" عمرو أديب عن (قول) توفيق عكاشة


> لما خرجت من السجن لقيت عمي واقف..وعمي قال لي أنا ما عرفكش يا توفيق، إلا لو رحت حبّيت على راس عمك وزير الداخلية


----------



## Schem

.نستخدم الفعل بدون أي حرف جر في نجد (فلان حبّ فلان أو ايد فلان أو راس فلان) بمعنى التبويس وهو أكثر شياع من تبويس أو بوسة والتي قد تعتبر كلمات واردة أو حديثة​


----------



## ahmedcowon

الفرق بين "يبوس" و "يحب على" في اللهجة المصرية هو أن "يحب على" تستخدم فقط في حالات إظهار الاحترام لشخص كبير أو لـ"تطييب خاطر" شخص


----------



## cherine

نعم، حب على راس فلان: قبَل رأسه اعتذارًا. وهناك "حب على إيده"، قبّل يده دليلَ خضوع من المقبِّل أو دليل تبجيل للمقبَّل.


----------



## Bakr

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا
إذن في مصر "يبوس" عامة، و"يحب على" خاصة.!ـ


----------



## I.K.S.

أذكر أن اللفظ كان رائجا إلى حد ما بين أقارب لنا من أهل البادية لكن بدون حرف الجر "على" إذ تسمع أحدهم يقول لإبنه الصغير مثلا: تعال حبني
لكن مع ظاهرة تمدن الأرياف وما يترتب على ذلك من تطبع بكلام أهل المدينة,بات من النادر سماع اللفظ و استعيض عنه بالفعل  باس


----------



## emanko

Bakr said:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا
> إذن في مصر "يبوس" عامة، و"يحب على" خاصة.!ـ


لا أفهم سؤالك
أنت أتفق مع شيرين
"حب على" يعني قبل ايد او رأس فلان اعتذارا او خضوعا


----------



## Bakr

emanko said:


> لا أفهم سؤالك



هذا التعبير:ـ


> إذن في مصر "يبوس" عامة، و"يحب على" خاصة


لم يكن سؤالا بل تحصيل حاصل، أي أن كلمة "يبوس"، قد تأتي بمثل هذه المعاني (العامة) : الحنان، الحب، وجميع ما يخطرعلى البال..وصولا إلى بوس الرأس والأرجل..تعبيرا عن الخضوع والتملق والاستعباد..الخ. بينما "حب على" فهي خاصة بالخضوع و طلب العطف والشفاعة.. وما جاور هذه المعاني الخاصة..!ـ


----------

